
Buke and Gase built a huge indie rock career–and its own guitars, software - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/01/how-buke-and-gase-built-a-huge-indie-rock-career-and-its-own-guitars-software/
======
rectang
With most music production being done these days with software which writes to
closed, proprietary formats, many multi-track masters will no longer be usable
in the future even if the digital archives survive. Once the vendor drops
support (as is happening in a different space with Flash), actually firing up
a working system becomes an increasingly difficult challenge as the years
advance.

~~~
dspig
It's pretty normal these days to keep at least submix stems if not each
individual track as plain audio files, not only for future-proofing but for
shifting to other software to do the mixing or mastering.

Admittedly any processing not burnt into the tracks is lost but that was true
of analog multitracks too.

------
gtani
Good article, I'll have to see reactions on /r/synthesizers, gearslutz where
people will talk their own solutions

Also how much applies to laptopless rig built around Pigtronix /EHX / Boss
looper or Elektron boxes.

I did think the fan fret guitar looks a lot like Charlie Hunter's or Ormsby's
but maybe he's come up with a better MIDI pickup, that wasn't discussed.

~~~
vonseel
The maker in the article must be an incredibly disciplined and smart person.
I’m so impressed.

FWIW, I’m a software developer, and music is my biggest hobby. I bought a foot
controller at one point to interact with Ableton, and while I had no specific
goals in mind, it is not a walk in the park. I still haven’t figured out how
to program a set to do something like “when I get to this part, automatically
loop the last 4 bars of incoming audio track X for 16 bars, then play the next
clip Y for 8 bars”. I think these are called clip triggers though and should
be possible...

------
jlarcombe
Great band. I'd urge anyone reading the article to listen to their records, as
you don't really get a sense of how they sound from the (really interesting)
description of their techniques. It's much less "weird sounding" than you'd
think from reading that! All their albums are brilliant.

